# Great British bake off



## Steff (Aug 2, 2014)

Hold onto your hats it's back wednesday at 8 and on bbc 1 ...


----------



## Northerner (Aug 2, 2014)

Looking forward to it! All those lovely things that I couldn't possibly make myself, and probably should never eat! When Paul and Mary are tasting things, I always feel jealous that they can do it without a thought for what it's doing to their blood sugars!

Great programme


----------



## bill hopkinson (Aug 2, 2014)

Steff said:


> Hold onto your hats it's back wednesday at 8 and on bbc 1 ...



Bakeoff ought to have a section for people who like to make high fibre cakes with no sugar or fat.


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 2, 2014)

I agree with you Bill. The cook gino de campo made a flour less chocolate cake yesterday looked fab!probably way to much sugar for us


----------



## bill hopkinson (Aug 2, 2014)

Laura davies said:


> I agree with you Bill. The cook gino de campo made a flour less chocolate cake yesterday looked fab!probably way to much sugar for us ��



I make cakes with rye flour, baking powder, eggs, and prunes or apricots (or anything that will blitz to a sticky goo) and it is very tasty but dry.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 2, 2014)

Looking forward to this - fab programme, like Mel and Sue on it as well. 

I would love them to do some gluten free baking for some good ideas


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 2, 2014)

Hanmillmum said:


> Looking forward to this - fab programme, like Mel and Sue on it as well.
> 
> I would love them to do some gluten free baking for some good ideas



I have a friend who has a gluten free cake business, it was just a cake business but she was diagnosed with Coeliacs last year so she converted it! There's some info on the website about gluten free resources, but I could ask her if she has any recipes that she'd be willing to share.  They won't be low carb of course 
http://www.thehappylittlecakecompany.co.uk/blog/category/gluten-free-baking/


----------



## Hebs (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm afraid having loved this program for years, I am still peeved by the throw-away diabetic comment from Sue Perkins. She irritated me at the best of times, but now even more so due to what she said.

However, Paul Hollywood is a bonus so, I might dip into a few episodes. If only they could cut the presenters out!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 2, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> I have a friend who has a gluten free cake business, it was just a cake business but she was diagnosed with Coeliacs last year so she converted it! There's some info on the website about gluten free resources, but I could ask her if she has any recipes that she'd be willing to share.  They won't be low carb of course
> http://www.thehappylittlecakecompany.co.uk/blog/category/gluten-free-baking/



Thanks v much - I've mastered little buns/fairy cakes but need to move on a bit lol. Not too worried about carb element with little one being so young 

Edit: great website!!!


----------



## Steff (Aug 6, 2014)

Not long to go now


----------



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2014)

It's on! Haven't chosen a favourite yet...


----------



## Steff (Aug 6, 2014)

Northerner said:


> It's on! Haven't chosen a favourite yet...



Ive been terrible, sumit is on mtv i watch so im recording it lololol after all that fuss


----------



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2014)

Steff said:


> Ive been terrible, sumit is on mtv i watch so im recording it lololol after all that fuss



OK, I won't post any spoilers


----------



## Miss_Melissa (Aug 6, 2014)

I've got my two (possibly 3) favourites 

I want cake now!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2014)

OK, my favourites are Chetna and Richard  Oh, and Martha


----------



## Miss_Melissa (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't know anyone's names, but I like the young lass (Martha?), the Scottish guy who made a "cake for men" and the Builder bloke.


----------



## Riri (Aug 6, 2014)

I like the guy from Buckie (coz my husband's from that area) and I like Nancy, Martha, Chetna and the builder. Great prog. The small cakes were amazing.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2014)

Extra Slice now on!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2014)

Well, they should give Claire her own show, what a character!  Great show, really enjoyed it


----------



## Steff (Aug 8, 2014)

loved that show very good, also  enjoyed catching up, i like diane and louie i think his name is


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2014)

Just caught up on last night's show - really enjoyed it  Took some extra insulin with my lunch to prevent what is now known as the 'Bake-Off High' 

Some of those 3-D creations were amazing! Not really surprised at who got voted off, and I suspect there will be 3 or 4 weeks yet where I'm not that bothered as some of them really don't match up to the others.


----------



## Steff (Aug 14, 2014)

catching up as we speak


----------



## Steff (Aug 14, 2014)

Got who was going right and  got star baker Richard was obvious ,,, Ian saved himself in the last round cause he was close to going I bet ..
Loved Louis dragon scene just super


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2014)

Richard has done extremely well so far, he got some great compliments last week as well - possible winner? Certainly a finalist, I'm guessing  Jordan and Iain won't be around for long, I think. It does make you wonder how they select them, if they deliberately pick some that aren't great (which would possibly mean some contenders for a place who are better get overlooked - a bit like when BGT puts rubbish acts through). Mind you, Claire was absolutely brilliant on Extra Slice (which is well worth a watch if you missed the last one )


----------



## Steff (Aug 14, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Richard has done extremely well so far, he got some great compliments last week as well - possible winner? Certainly a finalist, I'm guessing  Jordan and Iain won't be around for long, I think. It does make you wonder how they select them, if they deliberately pick some that aren't great (which would possibly mean some contenders for a place who are better get overlooked - a bit like when BGT puts rubbish acts through). Mind you, Claire was absolutely brilliant on Extra Slice (which is well worth a watch if you missed the last one )



Yup I agree,I thought Diane had abit of a mare this week but she managed to go through with flying colours..

Another thumbs up for extra slice will be tuning in tomorrow


----------



## Northerner (Aug 23, 2014)

Enjoyed bread week, I think Jordan was always a likely candidate to go, but was very entertained by him on Extra Slice  I think Norman or Iain might be next.

I see that, as in things like Strictly or X-Factor it's claimed that some contestants have an unfair advantage, Luis in this case:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ets-slip-s-won-competitions-prepare-show.html

Personally, I don't think there's anything wrong in what he's done, good luck to him!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 27, 2014)

Desserts tonight  Might try out my carb counting skills on the results!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2014)

Whoa! BIG controversy in last night's show


----------



## cherrypie (Aug 28, 2014)

Was it sabotage?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p025l807


----------



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2014)

cherrypie said:


> Was it sabotage?
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p025l807



Very unfair of the editors  Creates a lot of publicity I suppose, but most unfair on the ordinary people involved. I think that the right person went anyway!

(Did you notice how I'm trying not to put in any spoilers in case people are going to watch it on the repeat? )


----------



## Annette (Aug 28, 2014)

I agree, the right person went. As MB said, throwing a hissy fit just because your creation didn't work (whether because of the heat, someone else's actions, or whatever) just was unacceptable. After all, Chetna's cake didn't work, but she still presented it, and got feedback.


----------



## Steff (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow was like yikes for poor Ian but Paul was riight he should of showed something, I reckon the old scots man hanging on by thread and Diane is ever so uncomfortable might be the chop for her to soon


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2014)

Steff said:


> Wow was like yikes for poor Ian but Paul was riight he should of showed something, I reckon the old scots man hanging on by thread and Diane is ever so uncomfortable might be the chop for her to soon



Steff:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-28964737


----------



## Steff (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh wow I  missed that was it her fault then, i must of missed why she was involved lol


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2014)

Steff said:


> Oh wow I  missed that was it her fault then, i must of missed why she was involved lol



It was edited to make it look like she'd sabotaged Ian's ice cream, when in fact that wasn't true and it was never going to work. They had freezer space allocated and his was in the wrong place, so she moved it and told him - it was out for about 40 seconds. He didn't blame her so it's pretty mean of the programme editors to make it look like her fault just to manufacture a bit of controversy


----------



## MacG3 (Aug 29, 2014)

It made me giggle reading the mail online yesterday. An article on the Rotherham child abuse scandal had 700 comments, the article on the great British bake off "freezer-gate" incident had over 1500!

It even made it on to newsnight. And there was a hint that he maybe coming back.

I've emailed the producer asking for a low carb diabetic challenge. I hope you don't mind but I also suggested that the members of diabetes support.co.uk would be happy to come a judge!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2014)

MacG3 said:


> It made me giggle reading the mail online yesterday. An article on the Rotherham child abuse scandal had 700 comments, the article on the great British bake off "freezer-gate" incident had over 1500!
> 
> It even made it on to newsnight. And there was a hint that he maybe coming back.
> 
> I've emailed the producer asking for a low carb diabetic challenge. I hope you don't mind but I also suggested that the members of diabetes support.co.uk would be happy to come a judge!



It's like the Ebola 'scare' - people are panicking about that, yet every single day people are dying from the complications of diabetes and they just dismiss it 

We've often thought here that 'Come Dine With Me' ought to have a diabetic contestant, to help dismiss some of the myths about living with diabetes


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2014)

Extra Slice should be interesting tonight!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 3, 2014)

Pies and Tarts tonight - already drooling!


----------



## Steff (Sep 3, 2014)

yup just remebered it was on hehe x has anything been said about diana


----------



## Northerner (Sep 3, 2014)

Steff said:


> yup just remebered it was on hehe x has anything been said about diana



They just said she'd been taken ill  Sue was funny at the beginning of the first challenge - she told them not to throw them in the bin


----------



## Annette (Sep 3, 2014)

Apparently she lost her sense of taste and smell after a fall. Sounds a bit like a minor stroke, given her age.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 3, 2014)

Annette Anderson said:


> Apparently she lost her sense of taste and smell after a fall. Sounds a bit like a minor stroke, given her age.



I heard she severed her olfactory nerve in the fall


----------



## Catwoman76 (Sep 3, 2014)

I love watching this show, but daughter starts back at Guides next Wednesday, so I will miss the last 10 minutes :-(


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2014)

Catwoman76 said:


> I love watching this show, but daughter starts back at Guides next Wednesday, so I will miss the last 10 minutes :-(



The programme is repeated at 4:30 this Sunday on BBC1  Times for future repeats might be different as they tend to move around a bit, but always on a Sunday


----------



## Catwoman76 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks Northerner


----------



## Steff (Sep 7, 2014)

Im sooooo impressed with lous his manc tart looked divine... Norman had to go I think very boring and never seem like any skill goes into his baking ..


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2014)

Steff said:


> Im sooooo impressed with lous his manc tart looked divine... Norman had to go I think very boring and never seem like any skill goes into his baking ..



Yes, Norman was amusing, but didn't stand out in any way with his bakes. Thought for a minute they might not have sent anyone home, what with Diana going, but I think they were right to give Norm the boot


----------



## Northerner (Sep 10, 2014)

European cakes tonight, slurp!


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 10, 2014)

Northerner said:


> European cakes tonight, slurp!



Bless their kitchen aids, this could be tricky


----------



## Steff (Sep 11, 2014)

Wowzers best episode yet I just wanted to break into the tv on the middle round last night that some shaped cake looked amaze balls lol.. Thought myself Kate was very lucky to stay


Louis to win


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 11, 2014)

Steff said:


> Wowzers best episode yet I just wanted to break into the tv on the middle round last night that some shaped cake looked amaze balls lol.. Thought myself Kate was very lucky to stay
> 
> 
> Louis to win



Kate totally lost it yesterday, Chetna looked like she was going to lose it but then pulled a blinder 

I'd like Nancy to win just because she keeps referring to Paul Hollywood as "the male judge", love it!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 11, 2014)

A real mixture of an episode! I have been really surprised at the way Richard has slipped down the rankings over the past couple of weeks - hasn't he been Star Baker twice? I really though Chetna was in trouble - then she aced it!  Good for her! Kate, on the other hand, totally lost it, especially with that princess cake - what was she thinking with that marzipan? It looked awful. Luis was disappointed that his caramel triumph was a taste damp squib. He's very talented and knowledgeable, but a bit like last year's winner, has a problem providing the flavours.

And through it all Nancy just keeps quietly and calmly coming up with the goods. It's now a contest where it's hard to pick a winner because they've all done really well at times. I sort of thought that they were going to keep everyone this week since last week Norman was an obvious one to go, but this week not so obvious, and they were a person short after Diane dipped out.


----------



## Redkite (Sep 11, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> Kate totally lost it yesterday, Chetna looked like she was going to lose it but then pulled a blinder
> 
> I'd like Nancy to win just because she keeps referring to Paul Hollywood as "the male judge", love it!



Ha ha, me too!


----------



## Steff (Sep 12, 2014)

Nice to see Diane put her side over on bake off extra slice


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2014)

Steff said:


> Nice to see Diane put her side over on bake off extra slice



I've recorded it Steff - can't put this 'Under The Dome' book down!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2014)

Oh dear! I can see Cornish pasties, samosas and eclairs on my shopping list for tomorrow!


----------



## Riri (Sep 17, 2014)

They looked fab - love a 'parcel'.  Those layered pastry buns looked delic


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 18, 2014)

I dreamt of chocolate Eclairs I love a choux bun!


----------



## Steff (Sep 21, 2014)

Well knew who was going mind u Martha was lucky a bad week for her, still my fave to win looking good, Louis, those eclairs mmmm so delish


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2014)

Steff said:


> Well knew who was going mind u Martha was lucky a bad week for her, still my fave to win looking good, Louis, those eclairs mmmm so delish



Luis has had some close shaves, and I think he's always particularly disappointed because he's usually so prepared and methodical. I think everyone has now has a nightmare round at some time or another and so much will depend on what happens on the day. Richard has been Star Baker 3 times, yet he almost went the other week! 

Really enjoying the series


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm enjoying it too Northerner. I'm also liking "extra slice" after stumbling across it - was this on last year? It's a good laugh and in particular, it's been great seeing Howard again from last years series - he's fab


----------



## HelenHanfe (Sep 21, 2014)

Oh yes, Hanmillmum, 'an extra slice' is now my 2nd fave show !!  I love the bake off....and this is just an extra bonus  

Great to see the ideas people come up with for cakes, in the audience....and Jo Brand is the perfect host !

HelenHanfe


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2014)

I think this is the first time they've done 'Extra Slice' - don't remember it from previous years. Also, note that it's moving to Wednesday night from Friday


----------



## Steff (Sep 22, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I think this is the first time they've done 'Extra Slice' - don't remember it from previous years. Also, note that it's moving to Wednesday night from Friday



Ohh is it good shout Alan, makes more sense to follow the main show


----------



## HelenHanfe (Sep 23, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I think this is the first time they've done 'Extra Slice' - don't remember it from previous years. Also, note that it's moving to Wednesday night from Friday



I think that's because Gogglebox is back on...so they've shifted the Slice...hope it's as good, being on so soon after !

Helen


----------



## Steff (Sep 24, 2014)

Ooooh it's on at ten not nine like I thought grr only gap I had in tele so will have to record it now ,,, ohhh the dramas in my life lol


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2014)

Steff said:


> Ooooh it's on at ten not nine like I thought grr only gap I had in tele so will have to record it now ,,, ohhh the dramas in my life lol



Grr! I just noticed that also Steff! Why do they keep shifting stuff around?


----------



## Steff (Sep 24, 2014)

Annoying Alan,

Im worried for Martha tonight also the ol gal with blonde hair yikes, those donuts look daaam good lol

Louis look simply scrummy


----------



## Steff (Sep 24, 2014)

WOW Dickie got star baker thats impressive, so so sad to see Martha go always is at this stage


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2014)

Steff said:


> WOW Dickie got star baker thats impressive, so so sad to see Martha go always is at this stage



Really sad, but she is soooo young to have so much talent - perhaps she entered too soon? Chetna struck lucky, eh?  Good for Richard, but I don't think it's a done deal. I suspect Nancy might struggle next week.


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 25, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Really sad, but she is soooo young to have so much talent - perhaps she entered too soon? Chetna struck lucky, eh?  Good for Richard, but I don't think it's a done deal. I suspect Nancy might struggle next week.



Poor Martha, I was rooting for her doughnuts but she just lost it I think.  Chetna was very lucky!  I hope Nancy perks up next week it wouldn't be the same without her taking the rip out of Paul Hollywood


----------



## Steff (Oct 1, 2014)

Oooo its the semis tonight i for one will be drooling at the baklavas lol


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2014)

Steff said:


> Oooo its the semis tonight i for one will be drooling at the baklavas lol



All seems to have come round so fast! Good series so far, can't pick a winner!


----------



## Steff (Oct 1, 2014)

Northerner said:


> All seems to have come round so fast! Good series so far, can't pick a winner!



It does yes cant believe its over next week........ you know i think Louis lol


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2014)

Steff said:


> It does yes cant believe its over next week........ you know i think Louis lol



I think a lot will depend on whether Richard has a mare!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2014)

Good show! Shame that someone had to go, but it's going to be a real showdown in the final now!


----------



## Steff (Oct 2, 2014)

Was surprised Dickie got star baker over Louis last night, but as they said its his attention to detail that gives him the edge, as i said on FB was no surprise Chetna went she was the weaker link out the 4, my prediction is Nancy, richard and Louis x


----------



## Pinktoes (Oct 2, 2014)

ohh, thats answered my question, I was gonna say who was out, I fell asleep and missed the end....story of my life!


----------



## Steff (Oct 8, 2014)

Well tonight's the night they were saying there expecting this tonight to have the biggest number of viewers for a show this year yet last weeks semis has 9mill viewers plus


----------



## Steff (Oct 8, 2014)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW what a shock


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2014)

Steff said:


> WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW what a shock



Yes, it was a surprise - Richard had a bit of a mare on the signature and technicals. Thought Luis' showstopper was amazing  What lovely people they all seem, looking forward to 'extra slice' (BBC2 at 10pm).


----------



## Tina63 (Oct 9, 2014)

Bugger.......forgot the Extra Slice. Will that be on iPlayer do you think?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2014)

Tina63 said:


> Bugger.......forgot the Extra Slice. Will that be on iPlayer do you think?



They usually repeat it, but see that the last one isn't being repeated - typical BBC!  It is available on iPlayer:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04dclt3

Worth a watch


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2014)

Astonishing to see that viewing figures for the final beat last year's Strictly and X Factor!  I think it's because the people are more genuine, and highly-skilled  Great programme!


----------



## Helen Payn (Oct 18, 2014)

Was rooting for Richard all through and up until the final I thought his only competition was Luis.  But blimey, did Nancy pull it out of the bag when it counted!  Wasn't a bit surprised that she won, she played a corker on the night.

xx


----------



## Steff (Oct 19, 2014)

Helen Payn said:


> Was rooting for Richard all through and up until the final I thought his only competition was Luis.  But blimey, did Nancy pull it out of the bag when it counted!  Wasn't a bit surprised that she won, she played a corker on the night.
> 
> xx



Is that you Helen P?


----------



## Helen Payn (Oct 19, 2014)

Yep!  That's me!  I had to re register as I forgot all my log in details, what a donut!!

How're you, Steff?

xx


----------



## Steff (Oct 19, 2014)

Helen Payn said:


> Yep!  That's me!  I had to re register as I forgot all my log in details, what a donut!!
> 
> How're you, Steff?
> 
> xx



Hay stranger ok yes how r u xx


----------



## Helen Payn (Oct 21, 2014)

Not too bad thanks Steff.  I do forget that I look like a newbie on here now lol, and people won't automatically know it's the 'old' me, lol.

I've been 'under orders' since end of July to get my numbers down, and lose weight.  3 months in, and I've succeeded in both, but oddly have been poorly in one way or another all through the process which surely says something??  (currently in lotsa pain with sciatica). Prior to August, can't remember the last time I was ill !!

xx


----------

